# so pure i can see my self



## PRECIOUS METALS (Jan 10, 2008)

so pure i can see my self

1.000


----------



## aflacglobal (Jan 10, 2008)

Now this is a man who is happy about his gold. :wink:


----------



## Noxx (Jan 10, 2008)

ahha good job !


----------



## PRECIOUS METALS (Jan 10, 2008)

thank guys i could have don it without you guys especialy lazer steve 

thanks


----------



## Silver (Jan 11, 2008)

Very very nice!! From what scrap did you process it?


----------



## Charlena (Jan 19, 2008)

is that the one i saw?


----------

